# Labs



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of the tank that they have their labs in. I was thinking of getting some for my tank but I don't know wat kind of tank they like. Also do u think they would be compatible with Discus
Thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

they like lots of rock work.. here is a link to alot of malawi tank setups.. 

Malawi Tanks


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure, but the african's like a harder, higher pH and the discus prefer softer, lower pH. Though I have seen both kept in tanks at the opposite end of their more natural pH, the hardness can affect coloring and activity. Especially with the discus.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Since the labs like their ph around 7.8 and the Discus like it around 7.5 do u think I could keep them at 7.6-7.7.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am sure that will work. It is generally more stressful if you are adding chemicals (and expensive) to get some ideal pH. The fish will acclimate. The most important thing is consistency. It also makes the water changes easier. Discus are VERY finicky on water quality!! Be prepared for Frequent water changes, especially on juvies. Keep the tanks clean! Remove uneaten food.

Personally, I would not use a lab as tank mates. Maybe apistos or rams, some rosys' and/or cardinals.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> Also do u think they would be compatible with Discus


No. Labs are timid Mbuna, but they are still Mbuna. Besides different water parameters PH, hardness, temp and aquascape. Do one or the other, not both in one tank.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm surprised no one jumped on this earlier but discus "like" more acidic water ... closer to 6.5. They can tolerate it up around 7 - 7.5 especially with a lot of the tank raised variety available now days but most discus prefer 6.5. Which is way off base from the 7.8 - 8 the yellow lab "likes". Each jump in ph ( i.e. … 6 to 7 … 7 to 8 ) is 10 time more acidic or base, so from 6.5 to 8, 8 is approx 500 times more alkaline than 6.5. Thats why most things you read tell you not to change your PH more than a couple points at a time ... (like .2) so go from 7 to 7.2 to 7.4 over a couple days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Definitely not compatible with discus. Beside the oppisite water preferences, the labs are too quick and aggressive to be kept with discus, the discus would go hungry, get sick and die. Keep discus with mild tetras, apisotogramma, and rams.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks for all the info I won't get the Discus anymore but, does anyone know wat would be compatible with Labs.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks for all the info I won't get the Discus anymore but, does anyone know wat would be compatible with Labs.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Other mbuna.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Could I do Labs, Red Zebras, and Cobalt Blue Zebras.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

im pretty sure that would be compatible...how many of each are you planning on?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I was planning on putting in a trio of each.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No offense, but WHY RED ZEBRAS? 

I'd go labs and pea****s  they live in harmony with one another


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

I didn't even think of pea****s. I think I will go with labs and pea****s.


----------

